# Can I overclock an ASRock P4V88+...



## harrymole (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a P4 Windsor CPU. I just want to up the speed a little. What's a little, I don't know. What's a lot I don't know. This is my first attempt at something like this. I would like to up the speed without getting into a bunch of $. I just want to get another year or 2 out of this mobo. Just bought a new AGP graphics card. I need to get a board with PCIe, next. If someone could point me to a site for novices', that would be great.

Thanks

Harry


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

Please read the sticky post on this forum for more information on overclocking. If you still need help please let me know.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------

